# DP and Psychiatric treatment article



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Access the most recent version at doi: 10.1192/apt.11.2.92
APT 2005, 11:92-100.
Nick Medford, Mauricio Sierra, Dawn Baker and Anthony S. David
Understanding and treating depersonalisation

http://apt.rcpsych.org/content/11/2/92.full.pdf


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> Access the most recent version at doi: 10.1192/apt.11.2.92
> APT 2005, 11:92-100.
> Nick Medford, Mauricio Sierra, Dawn Baker and Anthony S. David
> Understanding and treating depersonalisation
> ...


Thanks for sharing man!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2012)

Jayd said:


> Thanks for sharing man!


AMEN. I still follow Dr. Sierra's work most closely. I'm also extremely lucky to have a new LCSW who has a number of patients with CHRONIC DP/DR like me! I'm 53 and have a little hope again.

Also, the people I have found these days who really know what's going on are the "folks in the trenches" -- Ph.D.s and Clinical Social Workers who've been working about 20 years with INPATIENTS and OUTPATIENTS at my local Unversity, known for its amazing medical school.

Astounding that my Psychiatric Resident (who monitors my meds) says he was not taught about DPD in medical school. He is Chief Resident in Psychiatry now. He HAS HAD EPISODES OF DP/DR himself ... under stress.

The more we talk, the more we're heard, and the more people say, "I hear you!"

Printing this out to pass around to my LCSW and my M.D. Each one teach one.
Thank you Forest!
D


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

D and Jayd. You're both welcome. It makes my day to be of some utility. Thank you for sharing. lol
Maybe there should be a reference library on this site, for such meaningful articles?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

forestx5 said:


> D and Jayd. You're both welcome. It makes my day to be of some utility. Thank you for sharing. lol
> Maybe there should be a reference library on this site, for such meaningful articles?


I think there's a ''Links'' section here on the forums where you can post articles, etc.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

insaticiable said:


> I think there's a ''Links'' section here on the forums where you can post articles, etc.


Posted it. Thank you.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

too bad there isn't much information in there...


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thinking medicine is going to fix depersonalization is like thinking medicine is going bring someone out of being autistic. Sure, the meds might make one more comfortable but depersonalization is the dysregulation of a multitude of different brain regions and effects so many parts of the psyche - searching for pharmacological treatment is nothing short of a huge waste of time. Im sorry, I firmly believe that no amount of talk therapy or drugs is going to help. Doctors need to do more research on which areas of the brain are malfunctioning and spend time figuring out how to rehabilitate those areas. 
The results I have now seen with only 9 sessions of neurofeedback are astounding. I still am not sure if ill ever regain full consciousness, but things are certainly re-regulating. The visual symptoms disappearing is the best part. Like my eyes are open again. The perception problems most people with DP talk about are (according to Daphne Simeon, and also according to multiple people I now know who have had QEEG's done of their brains) due to a dysregulation of the parietal lobule in the brain. That is the part of the brain involved in visuo-spatial processing. The part of the brain also responsible for taking in information from the world. From making meaning of what u see and feel, of relating memories and emotions to faces (why most people with DP complain that people they know well no longer look familiar to them.) DPD people have trouble integrating sensory experiences - this is also the same problem people with autism and aspergers have. The brain is failing to respond. We are actually unconscious while awake. 
In my 9 sessions of Neurofeedback, Ive only been doing SMR training. SMR is the sensory motor rhythm. When this part of the brain is trained to function at a certain frequency (do a google search for details), most other functioning of the brain tends to normalize and fall into place once again. The stars re-align. There are still a variety of other training excercises to do. But anyway, if interested in more info and the miracle that is neurofeedback, check out the book Symphony in the Brain.
I met with Daphne Simeon a few weeks ago and talked to her about the unbelievable progress Ive seen (and that was only after 4 sessions.) She was intrigued but also not entirely surprised seeing as DP was shown to respond to rTMS in a study done a few years ago. TMS has somewhat of a similar effect as neurofeedback only TMS is less specific, there are more risks, and it is forcing change to the brain where as in neurofeedback, the brain is giving itself information on how to re-regulate. The amazing part is that the results accumulate session after session - and they are also permanent. Dr. Simeon said that PET cans and Loreta QEEGs done on patients with DP have shown dysregulations in the anterior parietal lobule, the prefrontal cortex, and the limbic system - so, essentially, the parts of the brain that make a human a human. Neurofeedback can restore that balance. And even if it doesnt completely restore it, at the very LEAST, depression, anxiety, and obsessive thoughts will be gone. In 9 sessions, the symptoms Ive had that have, if not disappeared completely, gotten much, much better:
-numb head (feeling like there is a cotton ball up there. Needing to relieve the pressure but not knowing how.) This is gone. My head feels nice. If it starts to get that feeling, I can now make it go away very fast. 
-sensory integration - previously too much visual stimulus or even too much sounds was overwhelming. I felt like I was being raped by the world. This is so much better it makes me want to cry. 
-dead vision "feeling blind" visual snow - I now feel like I am always engaged with something that Im seeing. I dont feel like my eyes are crossed and stuck in that dissociative mode of seeing where u stare out into the world and retrieve no information. Colors are now brighter, I am interested in what I see, and these "dead" moments are so rare, it happens once every two days, maybe.
-trouble socializing (I look forward to talking to people now.)
-Feeling like old memories before DP arent your own (all of that seems to be clicking now and falling into place.)
-feeling like my insides are dead. total loss of mind/body connection. like u cant even meditate. - this is also unbelievably different. I can meditate. I feel connected to the deeper parts of my brain and can really feel my body now. There;s depth to my internal world. I no longer feel paper thin.

Any way, there's more, but Im tired and have to sleep. Ive been hesitant to post any of this on here cause I dont want to face all of the questions and resentment and doubters. I just hope theres some people who will strongly consider this line of treatment.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

newyork said:


> Thinking medicine is going to fix depersonalization is like thinking medicine is going bring someone out of being autistic. Sure, the meds might make one more comfortable but depersonalization is the dysregulation of a multitude of different brain regions and effects so many parts of the psyche - searching for pharmacological treatment is nothing short of a huge waste of time. Im sorry, I firmly believe that no amount of talk therapy or drugs is going to help. Doctors need to do more research on which areas of the brain are malfunctioning and spend time figuring out how to rehabilitate those areas.
> The results I have now seen with only 9 sessions of neurofeedback are astounding. I still am not sure if ill ever regain full consciousness, but things are certainly re-regulating. The visual symptoms disappearing is the best part. Like my eyes are open again. The perception problems most people with DP talk about are (according to Daphne Simeon, and also according to multiple people I now know who have had QEEG's done of their brains) due to a dysregulation of the parietal lobule in the brain. That is the part of the brain involved in visuo-spatial processing. The part of the brain also responsible for taking in information from the world. From making meaning of what u see and feel, of relating memories and emotions to faces (why most people with DP complain that people they know well no longer look familiar to them.) DPD people have trouble integrating sensory experiences - this is also the same problem people with autism and aspergers have. The brain is failing to respond. We are actually unconscious while awake.
> In my 9 sessions of Neurofeedback, Ive only been doing SMR training. SMR is the sensory motor rhythm. When this part of the brain is trained to function at a certain frequency (do a google search for details), most other functioning of the brain tends to normalize and fall into place once again. The stars re-align. There are still a variety of other training excercises to do. But anyway, if interested in more info and the miracle that is neurofeedback, check out the book Symphony in the Brain.
> I met with Daphne Simeon a few weeks ago and talked to her about the unbelievable progress Ive seen (and that was only after 4 sessions.) She was intrigued but also not entirely surprised seeing as DP was shown to respond to rTMS in a study done a few years ago. TMS has somewhat of a similar effect as neurofeedback only TMS is less specific, there are more risks, and it is forcing change to the brain where as in neurofeedback, the brain is giving itself information on how to re-regulate. The amazing part is that the results accumulate session after session - and they are also permanent. Dr. Simeon said that PET cans and Loreta QEEGs done on patients with DP have shown dysregulations in the anterior parietal lobule, the prefrontal cortex, and the limbic system - so, essentially, the parts of the brain that make a human a human. Neurofeedback can restore that balance. And even if it doesnt completely restore it, at the very LEAST, depression, anxiety, and obsessive thoughts will be gone. In 9 sessions, the symptoms Ive had that have, if not disappeared completely, gotten much, much better:
> ...


This is so remarkable. I am definitely considering trying out this type of treatment as I suffer from every single one of the symptoms you listed which you now say has improved. I would love to see that kind of relief from my symptoms. My only question is...how many sessions are required all together? Or is it based on each individual's needs?

So happy you are reaping such great benefits with this treatment. You give a lot of hope out to others by posting this. Thank you.


----------



## rightwrong99 (Apr 17, 2011)

insaticiable said:


> This is so remarkable. I am definitely considering trying out this type of treatment as I suffer from every single one of the symptoms you listed which you now say has improved. I would love to see that kind of relief from my symptoms. My only question is...how many sessions are required all together? Or is it based on each individual's needs?
> 
> So happy you are reaping such great benefits with this treatment. You give a lot of hope out to others by posting this. Thank you.


I was told it may take 40 - 60 sessions for my symptoms to fully resolve, but it depends a lot on who the patient is, the severity of symptoms, and the type of neurofeedback being used. Theres no guarantee it will work for everyone as far as DP goes. But I would say that for pretty much anyone it will work for depression and anxiety, obsessive thoughts, and mood regulation. Its also great for trauma processing.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm a big NY fan. NY is out front and getting it done.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

rightwrong99, what was the final outcome of your treatment in the end?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks for the contribution. It's a shame that primary depersonalization disorder treatment is so unprecedented, but I guess we all live with various burdens. It's good to know that, even with these feelings, we can live a fulfilling and happy life.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Surfer Rosa said:


> It's good to know that, even with these feelings, we can live a fulfilling and happy life.


Really?


----------

